# The Church



## RobbyyT (Mar 4, 2007)

Has anybody tried growing a strain called the "church " its from the green house seed company in Holland ? . Looks nice ! Its fairly new, Its Swiss Sativa ,Skunk and Super Skunk and Northern lights !!! 

Cheers Robbyy..................



GREEN HOUSE SEEDS COMPANY AMSTERDAM - GREENHOUSE


----------



## big_boss (May 5, 2007)

hello man im growing that shit now, all i can sey it that it is a slow starter. i will ceep on posting abuot them,..


----------



## big_boss (Jun 15, 2007)

its an slow starter but it is worth the wait. a low stress traning on the church is recomended. dont top it, ore let it grow with one top.


----------



## VirginHarvester (Jun 16, 2007)

In case you haven't seen Greenhouse's grow videos; check out The Church. 

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


What kind of high is Northern Lights?


----------



## boyusa2 (Jun 17, 2007)

cant understand anything they are saying on you-tube


----------



## HydroKush (Jul 5, 2007)

where can you order "the church"NON-FEMINIZED from?? wat seed bank


----------



## el quetal (May 26, 2008)

Damn I just fimmed my church today. First attempt at fimming didnt know I wasnt supposed to do that with the church. Do you have bad experience with topping this strain? It seems to me that the big girl they have in the video is topped quite alot or do they grow that bushy all by themselves?


----------



## el quetal (May 27, 2008)

What are the effects of fimming a plant that is not supposed to be fimmed or topped? Just stunting and slower growing?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 27, 2008)

sweet videos- i didnt realize you could find videos about strains on youtube, i feel stupid- i have been doing too much reading, thnx a bunch!


----------



## CustomHydro (May 27, 2008)

el quetal said:


> What are the effects of fimming a plant that is not supposed to be fimmed or topped? Just stunting and slower growing?


Don't worry, it will be fine! While that guy reccommended not to top or fim, some people fim or top no matter what strain they have, it's just how they grow. Do whatever you have to do to fit your growing conditions (space, lighting, experience, etc...)


----------



## strypus (May 27, 2008)

Hi heres a pic before it went out as a gurilla grow


----------



## strypus (May 27, 2008)

what u think do they look ok?


----------



## Aerohead (May 29, 2008)

v well i think


----------



## el quetal (Jun 2, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> Don't worry, it will be fine! While that guy reccommended not to top or fim, some people fim or top no matter what strain they have, it's just how they grow. Do whatever you have to do to fit your growing conditions (space, lighting, experience, etc...)


Good. I came up with the same conclusion myself already though. I fimmed my clone last sunday, and I didnt see the plant untill friday. I was amazed at how much the plant grew. The FIM worked good as far as I can tell one top split into atleast 5 new tops the other one split into 4, and the lower nodes have all got new sets of leaves, it looks so more bushy and healthy now. I tied it down again and plan to make it a really dense bush as I live in an apartment and cant have the neighbours possibly recognize the shape.

On a sidenote how does an ionizer work out for 1 plant in semi-free air (i have sliding windows on my balcony). I need some sort of odour control eventually...


I have smoked the church a couple of times, though I already was high so I couldnt really get a feel of it it is a nice fruity smoke- not the strongest but still gets you really high


----------



## aaron197878 (Jun 2, 2008)

you have some very nice looking plants there  i am also growing the church(50 days into flower) at the moment and im looking foward to see how it smokes like.

here are a couple of pics


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

no...lol.................


----------



## Aerohead (Jun 2, 2008)

those pics of the church look amazing.
What nutes, lights etc.????


----------



## Tripolar (Jun 2, 2008)

I grew out the church this last winter. Your In for a treat. I also have two outdoors this summer.

Great smoke. As a matter of fact be very careful who you let smoke it. 

VERY POTENT DO NOT LET LIGHT WEIGHTS SMOKE THIS AND DRIVE. NO JOKE.

Your going to love it. Take a few cuttings. The stuff makes people stupid stoned.


----------



## biz (Jun 2, 2008)

a co-worker is working on this one now. day one flowering was yesterday; i'll let you know the progress.


----------



## Pidgeon (Jun 2, 2008)

el quetal said:


> What are the effects of fimming a plant that is not supposed to be fimmed or topped? Just stunting and slower growing?


You may get a bit of a stunt in growth, but not too much really. The only downside (or upside depending on your preference) is that usually the colas will be smaller, but you will have multiple colas that will approx. weigh the same as a single.


----------



## Newfriend (Jun 3, 2008)

My 2 cents
Am growing Hydro (Ebb and Gro) 29 (9") pots, 3 plants to each 87 total.
Started out at 4 inc clones, trimmed bottom half through 4 weeks of veg.
Tallest was 12 inch and smallest was 9 inchs at end of veg.
All plants doubled in size in 12 days of Flower, Now at 4 weeks flower.
Tallest is 29 inch and smallest is 22. (Thought they were not supposed to strech much)
They grew just like WW.
They are a 9 week flower and at 5 weeks to go, there is some serious buds forming with very little side stuff (I cut most side stuff off up to 2 weeks of flowering)
Hope for some nice Center Coas.
Space is 68 inches x 50 inches X 72 inch tall.
Light is 1000w MH/HPS on a rail.
55 gal tank, supernatural Aqua grow/bloo, Hygrozyme, Sweet and H2O2.
Have topped 3 plants in 1 pot at 2 weeks veg, its hight is a little smaller than ave at 18 inchs (Looks ok just not great)
FIM 6 plants in 2 pots. Height is now 22 iinch, looks like about 3 top buds on each plant. the bud formation is only about half the size of a normal plant.
o and O.
Will try to remember to keep all updated later.


----------



## strypus (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi all well they are still alive!!!!!!!!!! What u all think? When will they start flowering in uk south east?


----------



## el quetal (Nov 5, 2008)

My plant turned out great. I recommend the church to all newbie growers its a great smoke and easy to cultivate


----------



## smoke and coke (Nov 5, 2008)

i was considering the church, but when i went to order they were out so i ordered others. so many choices out there.


----------



## Newfriend (Nov 6, 2008)

hI
As a Vet I use for medical purposes and it is great.
Growing no veg and bloom for only 8 weeds.
Use Superboost and bud blaster in weeks 6 and 7 rather than 7 and 8.
Enjoy the pic.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 6, 2008)

strypus said:


> Hi all well they are still alive!!!!!!!!!! What u all think? When will they start flowering in uk south east?


u live in south east? i used to live in south east london southark!


----------



## cheech&chong (Jan 20, 2009)

WOW! i didnt know you-tube had vids of individual strains either. ive just ordered these "church" seeds. i cant wait to get them now, that baby looks amazing! thanks for posting the link, happy growing guys.


----------



## Garya78 (Feb 2, 2009)

i am a first time grower, have germinated 2 seeds (church) which are now about 3/4 of an inch out of the soil with seedling attached. i have just started them on an 18hr light cycle indoors. i am currently only adding water as my soil is rich. i have a bottle of feed and plan to start adding it to the water when i get my 2nd set of leaves. does anyone have any good tips on when to top and also can you top the lower level branches at an early stage and if so how early, without stumping vertical growth? also does anyone see any problems so far? when should i get reflectors for walls of grow room? plan to let grow for 4 weeks from now before flowering.


----------



## ABD94 (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe my question will sound stupid, but do you use any lamp or any other kind of lightning while you are growing the church indoor before putting it outdoor?


----------



## plantsinpants (Feb 2, 2009)

heard a lot of good things about the church but never grew it so its all speculation here!!


----------



## Newfriend (Feb 4, 2009)

Garya78 said:


> i am a first time grower, have germinated 2 seeds (church) which are now about 3/4 of an inch out of the soil with seedling attached. i have just started them on an 18hr light cycle indoors. i am currently only adding water as my soil is rich. i have a bottle of feed and plan to start adding it to the water when i get my 2nd set of leaves. does anyone have any good tips on when to top and also can you top the lower level branches at an early stage and if so how early, without stumping vertical growth? also does anyone see any problems so far? when should i get reflectors for walls of grow room? plan to let grow for 4 weeks from now before flowering.


 Hi
I have had several grows, and it is a good plant.
Do not top, but if you are indoor and have them close togethere 9 per meter.
Trim tHe bottome side shoots, I got the best results with 4 side branches and center cola.
I veged for 2 weeks and they ended up at 34 inches (Hydro - Ebb n GroW)
Good luck
PS have swithced to Sativa (Headband)


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Feb 5, 2009)

Newfriend, thanks for the advice about not topping them, that's good to know. How's the smoke? Is it a functional high or more of a night time high? +rep for the advice


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 5, 2009)

i was just looking at cuttings of this yesterday...i think im going to pick up a few.


----------



## TheRuiner (Feb 5, 2009)

This strain caught my eye while i was doing some shopping earlier today, thanks for the info fellas, this is one I will be exploring in the future.


----------



## Newfriend (Feb 5, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> Newfriend, thanks for the advice about not topping them, that's good to know. How's the smoke? Is it a functional high or more of a night time high? +rep for the advice


Hi
It kind of sneaks up on me not an instant hi
depending when you harvest.
Wife gets horny lol
Early its a head high (Clear trics)
Late its more of a couch high (Amber)
I try to harvest when the trics are mostly cloudy some amber but some clear.
It is a middle high then.
It is a good producer for sales, but I like a good sativa (Willie Nelson) my fav.
Good luck


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info newfriend. I have yet to see a smoke report on the church, you gave me some good info. Sounds like a good evening smoke. Thanks.


----------



## sens1 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have some beans on the way from greenhouse. Why is it not advisable to top this strain? does it reduce cola sizes?


----------



## biz (Feb 17, 2009)

i got 2 pics of some church thats almost finished up in my album. it has alot of shoots on it own w/o topping. every node, both sides.


----------



## scaredspliffless (Mar 9, 2009)

Would this be a good strain to grow if high humidity is a factor outdoors?


----------



## MaryBBY (Apr 1, 2009)

could you LST/fim this strain and if not why is it advised not to, because i fimmed mine and i didnt know you weren't suppose to but i guess they are recovering right now from the fim shock


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Apr 1, 2009)

scaredspliffless said:


> Would this be a good strain to grow if high humidity is a factor outdoors?


 Yes, it is supposed to be very mold resistant.


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 1, 2009)

has anyone else got different looking churches? I have a couple that are very indica looking and a few really sativa like. I guess it's just different phenos but it'll be interesting to compare the two smokes.


----------



## stringtheory (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice to read all the positive remarks of this strain. Will be starting seeds in the next week. Definitely plan on LST now. Thanks to all for the info.


----------



## 1jcw (Apr 27, 2009)

this is my first grow and it seems to be doing well, although a little slowl. i have 2 church plants and they have been a good plant for my first grow, as the have endured some nute burning early on, high temps (in excess of around 35dergrees in some cases) but they seem rebelius to all these attacks and it seems that they love life.
here are some pics already with no buds they smell out my room!!
ill try keep you posted with the development of this plant also my L.S.D plant 
any constructive feedback welcomed


----------



## duke23 (Apr 27, 2009)

They look healthy like fresh green lettuce. yeah i heard it's a good strain for beginners cause it can take abuse. 
keep us updated as i want to see the flowering and bud stage!


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 27, 2009)

here's a couple of my churches that still have 2 or 3 weeks to go, they're very sticky and smell strong n spicy






that triffid thing in the back left corner is a church too, had to chop it yesterday cos it was growing outta control with very very airy buds


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Apr 27, 2009)

1jcw said:


> this is my first grow and it seems to be doing well, although a little slowl.


I noticed the same thing too. My church was much smaller than my mandalas, even though it was started a month earlier. 

I'm about a month into 12/12, and it is looking great. It went from 6-16" in about 2 weeks of 12/12. The buds are very hard and covered in trichomes. This is my first non-bagseed plant I've flowered and I am very impressed. Even this early into flowering it was a LOT more trich coverage than my bagseed plants have at harvest.


----------



## 1jcw (Apr 28, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> I noticed the same thing too. My church was much smaller than my mandalas, even though it was started a month earlier.
> 
> I'm about a month into 12/12, and it is looking great. It went from 6-16"


very nice can't wait to see them. would you recommend me putting them in the the 12/12 cycle, as mine are 6" and have been growing for around 6weeks or so, how much yield do you recon your going to have come harvest time?

and DodgeDread your buds are looking mighty fine. how tall are your beauties


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 28, 2009)

I vegged em for 5 weeks and they were maybe 2 ft when they went into flower. now they're about 4-5 ft except the triffid which was about 9ft!!!


----------



## 1jcw (Apr 28, 2009)

DodgeDread said:


> I vegged em for 5 weeks


wow only 5 weeks and they were 2ft.! whats your secret lol


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 28, 2009)

well from the bottom of the pot to the top of the plant they were about 3 ft so prob more like 1 1/2ft. 

The secret? 2000watts of light maybe?
That or my god-like greenfinger lol


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Apr 28, 2009)

1jcw said:


> wow only 5 weeks and they were 2ft.! whats your secret lol


My thoughts exactly. I'll have to go check out his grow journal. He's gotta be doing something much better than I am. kiss-ass Guess it's time to try and learn something new. I'd say mine was probably only 6-8" at that age. 

I got so sick of waiting for something big enough to clone that I just threw it into flower. It more than doubled in size very quickly, and I got a clone rooted from her. Since I already started another church, I'll get a choice of mothers.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Apr 28, 2009)

DodgeDread said:


> well from the bottom of the pot to the top of the plant they were about 3 ft so prob more like 1 1/2ft.
> 
> The secret? 2000watts of light maybe?
> That or my god-like greenfinger lol


Did it seem to grow any slower than any of the other strains you had under 2kW?

I'll read through your journal tomorrow, I just skimmed it a little today. +rep for growing some good looking buds.


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 28, 2009)

ok from memory i think to start them off they were under 2 600w hps and 1 200w cfl(blue), 
no nutes were given til about 2 weeks, 
transplanted only once
all 3 strains grew very much the same speed/height etc except 1 church which grew twice as fast and turned into a triffid!
Now the churches are taller than the rest with that big central cola

I may have exaggerated with the height they were when they went into flower, i just assumed they'd kinda doubled in height at least so they must've been about a foot and a half not 2. Pics on my journal if you can tell from looking at them. The pots are about 12" high if you need a scale
hope this helps


----------



## 1jcw (Apr 28, 2009)

yeh, big help thanks i'll have a read through your journal, sadly i only have a 250w envirolite, and 3 plants to cater for it's not enought light power i know but i'm on a budget. how much yield do you reckon you'll get from each of your churches?


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sure you'll do fine with the enviro, i've seen plenty of decent journals using less light
maybe you could get some smaller cfls for side lighting etc?
I'm not too sure how much i'm gonna get from each church since it's my first proper grow but a guess of about 2oz each might be fair


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Apr 28, 2009)

1jcw said:


> very nice can't wait to see them. would you recommend me putting them in the the 12/12 cycle, as mine are 6" and have been growing for around 6weeks or so, how much yield do you recon your going to have come harvest time?


I really don't expect much yield. It's still early, but I'd guesstimate maybe 10 grams? The buds are rock hard though. None of my bagseed grows have been anywhere near as solid. So far it looks great, I just wish it would have vegged a little quicker for me.


----------



## 1jcw (Apr 28, 2009)

2oz.wow. and i know how you feel when they ain't growing fast and you here stories of rapid growth for others, i just think good thinks come to those who wait (HOPEFULLY!)


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow dodgedread, those churchs don't look a thing like mine.




Heres a shot of my church plant taken day 36 of flower.





She is looking very nice and smelling amazing, a real spicey coffee sort of smell. 
Its not yet close to done, but i can already tell the clones from this will be a keeper.

As previously stated, this gal is a slow starter, but really catches up with bud formation.
.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Apr 29, 2009)

SpruceZeus, nice looking church. Your bud looks pretty similar to mine. Is this your first time running this strain?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, i've had the seeds kicking around forever, first round i tried none germinated so i just kinda forgot about them for a while. The single plant i'm growing probably won't yield more than a half O, but thats fine because i took 10 clones off it right before i threw her into flower.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (May 16, 2009)

Cut my church a few days ago after 62 days of 12/12. Those are some beautiful looking buds. 

Tastes very similar to some stuff I used to get pretty regularly about 10 years ago. Kinda like being reunited with an old friend.  Very dense, sugary looking buds.

The clone I rooted is doing well, and growing much quicker than the original plant did. It's about 6" tall and 8" wide. I've already taken 2 clones from it.

I'll post a smoke report in the proper section after giving it a little time to cure. At this point, I'd say that these seeds were a damn good value. Around here, buds like this cost $100-$125 a 1/4. For <$30 I can run this as long as I choose, and still have a couple seeds put away for a rainy day.


----------



## growerboyxam (Jul 28, 2009)

ive just germinated my first ever grow and theyre church seeds. i was wondering if u guys could just give me like a run down on how long i should veg them for. an how long i should flower them for. an what heights the plants should roughly be at before chuckin them into flower. also an esmtimate on the yield would be ok. even if its a wildish one. thanks lads


----------



## captin prang (Oct 10, 2009)

growerboyxam said:


> ive just germinated my first ever grow and theyre church seeds. i was wondering if u guys could just give me like a run down on how long i should veg them for. an how long i should flower them for. an what heights the plants should roughly be at before chuckin them into flower. also an esmtimate on the yield would be ok. even if its a wildish one. thanks lads


 Alright mate just wondering how long you waited after they sprouted untill you put them under the lights?
thanks


----------



## spontcumb (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been sitting on a pack of 5 feminized Church seeds. They all germed and are now in the ground. I'm doing an indoor grow. I've got a few auto flowering strains going too, but I'm really looking forward to checking out the Church. If it turns out to be as good as everything I've read and heard....I just might finally break down and become a regular Church goer...oops. I mean a Church grower....lol

Peace!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 21, 2010)

Getting ready to harvest "The Church".


----------



## Newfriend (Apr 22, 2010)

RobbyyT said:


> Has anybody tried growing a strain called the "church " its from the green house seed company in Holland ? . Looks nice ! Its fairly new, Its Swiss Sativa ,Skunk and Super Skunk and Northern lights !!!
> 
> Cheers Robbyy..................
> Hi
> ...


----------



## poplars (May 31, 2010)

oooo yess I'm growing this strain outside as well as others medically this year  : D lookin greatt


----------



## poplars (Jun 19, 2010)

2skyhigh said:


> just wondering what the odour would be like for say two plants in a closet in an attic apartment?


it'll be hardcore smelly . . . . get a carbon filter . . .


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 19, 2010)

So far my freebie fems Church and Bubba from Greenhouse are both runts. Not impressed but they were freebies. Can't say much with 1 seed. The Cole train, on the other hand, is stretching like mad. 4" node spacing but the leaves are soooooo round. Either way all 3 of these freebies won't be cloned. 2 runts and a stretch freak.


----------



## poplars (Jun 19, 2010)

well here's my church . . .I'm hella diggin the leaf structure, and it's certainly no runt.


----------



## Sugarskull (Jun 19, 2010)

Man I want to burn the church! haha


----------



## poplars (Jun 19, 2010)

lmao, good one . . . . come october I"ll be toasting the church !!!


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 19, 2010)

poplars said:


> well here's my church . . .I'm hella diggin the leaf structure, and it's certainly no runt.


woah

Mine looks pretty much like yours but 1 more node higher. Same leaf structure. Same exact size leaves.

Don't the leaves look smallish to you for a plant with 3 nodes? My Cole Train is the same age, same nodes, and the leaves are twice as big. This is why I called it a runt. Leaves look small to me.

btw, mine is bushy as hell. Very strong branch structure.


----------



## poplars (Jun 19, 2010)

nah bro that's a runt by no means . . . I don't know how you came up with that because that looks just like any seedling I've ever grown.

also, it's probably because it's a heavy indica . . . hybrids or sativa dominant hybrids will grow much faster than indicas . . . that doesn't mean the indica is a runt . . . .

also that's awesome that you have the same exact leaf structure, that means this must have a very stable phenotype . . . .


----------



## poplars (Jul 25, 2010)

heres my church a little over a month later . . . . it came out female just as expected from a feminized seed.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Very Nice Poplars. That is a high yielder.


----------



## poplars (Jul 25, 2010)

good I'm really stoked, it was kinda slow for a while but now it started speeding up, probably only like 2-3 weeks left of veg so it better hurry up!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Let her grow man, she will be huge when flowered.


----------



## poplars (Jul 25, 2010)

wow, is that an outdoor plant? that's intense . . .hows the high? (in detail)


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 25, 2010)

That was indoor under a 600hps (had 4 plants under 1 600) The High is stoney with out slowing you down, taste is earthy. A few tokes and you feel it coming on, last a good while. Buds are very dense and so full of trichs it is highly advised that you trim over glass to collect tons of kief. Once you take it down after the dry period, set them on a wire rack and allow a extra day to dry for optimal smells.


----------



## poplars (Jul 25, 2010)

hah bro I have such huge plants that I hang them upside down to dry. I prefer it that way.

flavor doesn't matter to me at all, I'm all about the effect. gj on the grow and thanks for the info man.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Your welcome. Hangin a whole plant is alot easier lol. When you hang that Church hang over glass, she will drop tones of keif.


----------



## poplars (Jul 25, 2010)

indoor bud breaks kief off 10x easier than outdoor, as the trichomes grow about 2x longer with indoor bud vs outdoor.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Never heard of this? If that is the case then indoor bud would make for easy hash too.


poplars said:


> indoor bud breaks kief off 10x easier than outdoor, as the trichomes grow about 2x longer with indoor bud vs outdoor.


----------



## poplars (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah bro go look at some really high quality pics of indoor bud and outdoor . . . you'll see that the outdoor has more compact trichomes, the indoor grows trichomes that are about 2-3x longer, therefore they are more brittle


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 26, 2010)

I wonder if it's because of heat? Too close to lights? A lot of growers keep their lights way too close to the top for my liking.


----------



## poplars (Jul 26, 2010)

I think it's because the sun is a nuclear fusion reactor and more powerful than anything you can mimic indoors, the trichomes probably stretch because it's not as powerful. as more dense small trichomes protect the plant better, with indoor lights there isn't as much to protect from, simple as that.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jul 26, 2010)

That's logical. Could be the reason.


----------



## MICAHLOVESWEED316 (Sep 17, 2010)

Plz tell me how long u vegged and under wat kinda light???? I'm growing church now she's a little seedling jus put her under 600.... Fenna flower master kush 3rd unplanned grow until I get right amount and specific strains i prefer.. Jus wanna grow 4-5 plants and get apound if each plant yields 3-4 oz wit proper grow conditions... Videos on YouTube mikehamp316 is channel every1... And on facebook Micah iz Hampton I hav my photos plz check me out


----------



## 704 (Oct 3, 2010)

gud grow man!so when is the best harvest date for the church if you stay in the N hem


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2010)

the CHURCHH!


http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture180.jpg

gonna be done in a couple weeks or so . . . . lookin a LOT like the one shown on the previous page.... esp with teh foxtailing.

btw that pic is like 7 days old I'm gonna take new ones today if the weather is good.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks real nice Poplars. Those leafs will make awesome hash!


----------



## kewihead (Dec 24, 2010)

just havested my church i topped it it did fine i tell you whats that is some stinky shit . it looks like the bomb id order it again i bought a fem.seed it was great


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2010)

oh yeah I got dry pics of this shit from my outdoor grow...

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture015.jpg

it foxtailed nice and has a woody-earthy smell.


----------



## legalnevadaresident (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been growing the church for about a year. She is a wonderful easy large plant. She grows swiftly without getting leggy and grows huge cola's. I top liberally either to clone or shape. Here is a pic of one in my last grow on harvest day.


----------



## poplars (Jan 21, 2011)

its nice I haven't tested it out enough to be familiar with the high though...too occupied with chitowns sour kush


----------



## piney bob (Mar 6, 2011)

has anyone experienced any more germination problems with this strain since GH pulled it a while back? just wondering if i should find out if mine are good before it's too late for the upcoming season. just got them a week ago from herbies.


----------



## tingpoon (Mar 6, 2011)

i thought the Church was extremely sativa leaning despite being a hybrid.




i know its supposed to be very indica but i guess i had a pheno that had me soaring/speedy


----------



## poplars (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah same here... I don't think it's worth growing honestly. not that impressive of a strain.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree. Nothing special. Does frost up heavy and is great for nausea. Stone is easy.


poplars said:


> yeah same here... I don't think it's worth growing honestly. not that impressive of a strain.


----------



## SeriousGrower (Mar 14, 2011)

This is my first grow, I used 2 seeds at the same time on a 250W MH. one of them didnt grow as the first one and needed help and support to get up and live but it did and both of them grew and continued to grow but the later one is 30 cm difference in tall. now I am on my last stages of flowering on a 250W HPS and the smaller one seems to be more ready then the tall one. 
also its been 3 months since i put the seeds so when the fuck will they be ready??? i tried some of it and it gets you high as hell but I didnt like the taste. 
the Stem of the short one is turning purple from the bottom and am worried on it?? any advice would be great


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 14, 2011)

No worries on stem color. As for the taste, it will not improve, not even with organics. Wait until your buds swell, then she is ready.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 14, 2011)

Umm. Actually the taste will get A LOT better if your properly dry and cure it


----------



## poplars (Mar 14, 2011)

meh not really... I grew it and it really doesn't have an impressive flavor or high... a yeilder that I would use to sell to people rather than blaze myself...


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 14, 2011)

I believe it may not be especially tasty but there's no way a slowly dried and cured but won't taste better than a wet uncured one. Its had no chance for the chlorophyl or nitrates to dissapate.


----------



## poplars (Mar 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I believe it may not be especially tasty but there's no way a slowly dried and cured but won't taste better than a wet uncured one. Its had no chance for the chlorophyl or nitrates to dissapate.



it does taste better after cure no doubt, but the church isn't a very flavorful strain and even after cure it smells better than it tastes (then again my taste buds aren't tuned to smoke, I can smell it great when it's cut up or ground up..but I can't taste it in teh smoke as well as others...)


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 14, 2011)

It seems like one of those strains that used to be better than it is now, by a company that used to be better than it is now. Sucks how a lot of companies and genetics are declining rather than improving.


----------



## poplars (Mar 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> It seems like one of those strains that used to be better than it is now, by a company that used to be better than it is now. Sucks how a lot of companies and genetics are declining rather than improving.



true, the seeds I got are from a year ago but I think feminized genetics are over all shittier than their normal counter parts due to all the potential damage to the original dna it takes to stabilize hermaphrodite genetics to a consistent pheno...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 14, 2011)

The Church is a newer strain. Came out 2009 I believe. As for curing makes everything taste better, well that goes with out saying unless it's the Church. There really is no good flavor there and like Poplars I don't care for the high either. I grow it for clients with severe nausea. I don't smoke it.


----------



## SeriousGrower (Mar 16, 2011)

The Stem turned purple at the last week of flowering!!! is it normal??? I think it got infected by something because i have been using the same scissors without cleaning it







this is the top of the same plant,,, is it ready??


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2011)

lol gotta love newbie paranoia...go reed a book.


----------



## SeriousGrower (Mar 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol gotta love newbie paranoia...go reed a book.


it is always better to have others opinions, seems that you dont have one so dont share please


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2011)

actually I do have one, I've had several strains do purple stems, sometimes it's completely natural, I've heard sometimes it's caused by N deficiency..


so yeah, I have multiple opinions, one: you're a noob and you would know the purple stem genetic trait as well as the N deficiency possibility if you had read even a little more than 5 mins...

oh that's two opinions in one sentence my bad.


either way... if you've given them enough N, your PH is balanced, you have nothing to worry about as it's natural to the strain.


observe:

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture435.jpg

chitowns sour kush grows with hella deep purple stems, I've only seen ONE phenotype that grows with no purple stems under perfectly satisfied conditions.


----------



## SeriousGrower (Mar 16, 2011)

I grew 2 plants next to each other with the same atmosphere and care but only one of them turned like this thats why i think something is wrong!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2011)

SeriousGrower said:


> I grew 2 plants next to each other with the same atmosphere and care but only one of them turned like this thats why i think something is wrong!!



unless they're clones of eachother I wouldn't trip... the other one likely has genetics to do such things at a certain temp or w/e....

but now you're startingn to sound like a hopeless newbie, I just told you the only TWO things that cause purple stems, yet you're still hopeless looking for someone to hold your hand.

have a good one.


----------



## SeriousGrower (Mar 16, 2011)

I am hopeless and looking for a reason to cut it off and smoke that bitch hehe thank man


----------



## poplars (Mar 16, 2011)

as someone else said, don't crop until the buds have swelled, most of the hairs will be red/orange/brown... I go mainly by this..some like to go by trichomes, but I find they can trick you sometimes too..


----------



## 1jcw (Apr 26, 2016)

The church and cali green


----------

